# Error 20 Message



## chucklanger (Apr 21, 2012)

I recently purchased two Mark III's. Love the camera. My second camera arrived today and upon the first power up out of the box I got an "error 20" message. The camera won't work at all. Is anybody familiar with this error?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## K3nt (May 21, 2012)

I had those randomly on my 7D, took it in to the repair center and they fixed it. Apparently in my case there was a connection in the internal power circuitry that was flaky, therefore the randomness. 
I actually had to take it in twice as they couldn't reproduce the fault at first, then the next time it happened, I left the camera in this bad state and took it in. Then they located the issue.
Haven't seen the problems since.
My guess is that there's nothing you can do, but have it returned and replaced.


----------

